#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 美麗的狐狸

## 影狼

本狼其實也很喜歡狐狸喔
大尾巴跟媚媚神情 超可愛的！
分享幾張狐狸照片給大家～

----------


## 鵺影

第一張也是狐狸嗎？
相較起來，倒數兩張算是比較為人熟知的黃色狐狸。

不過最後一張白色雪狐還真漂亮呢~^^/

----------


## 那岐

第一張是北極狐

狐狸真是萌獸...怎麼看怎麼可愛

----------


## J.C.

第一張的黑狐狸我很喜歡 毛色漂亮 姿勢也不錯
那麼我也來貼幾張自己收集的照片
這是國外攝影師Nate Zeman所拍的

----------


## 影狼

好讚的照片喔喔喔喔～～！！！
每張都好美 拍的真好 感謝JC大大的分享
本狼全收藏起來了 超喜歡！尤其是打哈欠的 好可愛
如果還有希望能再貼上來   :Mr. Green:

----------


## wingwolf

不愧是狐狸
好誘人
（誤……

第一張那只是玄狐
因爲毛皮珍貴
所以有些少見呢
（真可憐……）

玄狐：
http://www.snfpyz.com/ArticleShow.asp?ArticleID=336

----------


## u6ie

噢噢～

果然，常聽人說狐狸是最優美的動物＞ˇ＜

超喜歡第二張那隻灰色的ˇˇˇ

----------


## ALEX

喔喔
狼
狐
都是好物 :Surprised:  
很可愛喔
呵呵

----------


## 則

第一隻很可愛說

狐狸阿....

應該一般的狐狸也很難見

----------


## 小劍

真的是好漂亮的毛，
在下認為世上最美的色彩，
也就是那一些自然的色彩吧！

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

毛果然還是長在身上最好看((啥?
影狼大大的白色狐狸好漂亮歐
還有JC大大那張打哈欠跟親親的那張
超可愛的~
狐狸...果然是好物阿阿阿阿阿~

----------


## 逍月

之前常聽到『狐媚』兩字，現在終於懂是什麼意思了！
果然有誘惑的本錢。
難怪有人說『狐狸精』，因為他們真的有本錢迷死一堆人啦！

----------


## 天

每隻都好可愛啊~
尤其是第2張的狐狸w

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

第一張是北極狐呢，
夏天就會脫下一身的白毛，
變成黑色了，很多人以為那是另一個品種呢。

其實我也挺喜歡狐狸呢...
嬌小的體形，尖尖的口鼻部
特別喜歡紅狐呢，紅(橘)黑白好配啊
看起來很好抱啊~~

----------


## 孤‧夜

每隻都好可愛>///<
毛茸茸的，抱起來的感覺一定不錯
你漏掉了大耳小狐(顯示圖片)這種的也很可愛

----------


## 阿翔

好可愛的赤狐喔~
不過為什麼這麼多人叫「狐狸」？
狐和狸本來就是兩種動物啊…
不過呢，
狐的那條又大又多毛的尾巴，
是狼沒有的「極品」喔^^

----------


## d52075625

看到那麼多可愛的圖片
讓小獸我也忍不住去搜尋有關狐狸的圖片
分享給各位獸大們看看^^

以下圖片來源: Yahoo 搜尋出來的

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

好美的狐狸      毛色超美
而且眼神超可愛的啦=w=

----------

